# Episode lists of your favorite shows



## hotbaud87 (Jul 4, 2007)

I think a really interesting feature would be if you could download the episode lists of your favorite shows onto the Tivo. It could have the original air date, season, episode number, a synopsis, and a way to see if and when it's coming on TV next. Then, after you watch one of the shows, you could have an option of 'checking' that episode off.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This would be awesome. I have so many printouts of episode guides to make sure I watch them in the correct order...


----------

